# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فوری : کد سوابق دیپلم و کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی

## sepenta

سلام دوستان 
کد سوابق دیپلم ، پیش دانشگاهی کد دانش آموزش دیپلم ، کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی 
رو باید از کجای بیارم ؟ لطفا کمک کنید 
از سایت دیپ کد هم استفاده کردم واسه مقطع متوسطه یه کد سوابق تحصیلی بهم داد واسه مقطع پیش دانشگاهی هم باز همون کد رو داد 
و سازمان سنجش قبول نمیکنه که دو تا کد یکسان باشه

----------


## mobina__76

_پشت کنکوری؟_

----------


## hero93

کد دانش آموزی بعضی ها یکی هست که هیچ مشکلی هم نداره اما کد سوابق یکی نیست معمولا رقم اخرش متفاوت در ضمن مال سال های مختلف هم فرق میکنه یعنی اگه پارسال کنکور دادید کدشو دارید اون کدو نباید استفاده کنید دوباره کد سوابق تحصیلی بگیرید

----------

